
Why some ancient erotic poems are far more stimulating than modern pornography? - gablusky
https://aeon.co/essays/how-ancient-poetry-can-revitalise-our-erotic-imaginations
======
jelliclesfarm
I collect erotica, as art as well as those expressed in words. I also enjoy
porn sometimes. The difference between erotica and porn is that one is an
expression of deeply held emotion and the other is commerce.

------
pmdulaney
Can someone explain to me the use of a question mark in this title?

